# Speed Limiter



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Aus348 said:


> Alright guys, so my 1.4t has a speed limiter of 180kmph is there anyway to remove this?
> 
> Thanks -Aus348


If memory serves correctly you can't change this without flashing the BCM...


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

One word. Tune.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Tune can remove it.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aus348 said:


> Alright guys, so my 1.4t has a speed limiter of 180kmph is there anyway to remove this?
> 
> Thanks -Aus348


Before you start the car, and the key is in "ACC" mode, hold down traction control button and then press the gas pedal 3 times very quickly, honk the horn, and then release the traction control button. You should hear an audible beep if you did it right. It is kind of hard at first, because you have to press the gas pedal so fast, so if you don't hear the beep, just start over and try again. then release the traction control button and it will be off!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

danhr said:


> Before you start the car, and the key is in "ACC" mode, hold down traction control button and then press the gas pedal 3 times very quickly, honk the horn, and then release the traction control button. You should hear an audible beep if you did it right. It is kind of hard at first, because you have to press the gas pedal so fast, so if you don't hear the beep, just start over and try again. then release the traction control button and it will be off!


thats for the 2011-2012 models if you have a 2013-2014 you have to make sure the radio is tuned to 220 frequency. hope this helped


----------



## jacobw1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

This did not work on my 2012 1.4T auto Cruze. I tried it numerous times. Is there anyone else who was having trouble with this. Mine is topping out at 112mph.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jacobw1212 said:


> This did not work on my 2012 1.4T auto Cruze. I tried it numerous times. Is there anyone else who was having trouble with this. Mine is topping out at 112mph.


I didn't think there was a speed limiter on the cruze in the USA. What gear were you in? Remember the way this car is geared 6th is not going to be your top speed gear, redline 4th then use 5th, never 6th.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I drove rental cars daily for many years, and I learned that all GM cars have a limit around 112 MPH. You also cannot set the cruise control above about 105.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I drove rental cars daily for many years, and I learned that all GM cars have a limit around 112 MPH. You also cannot set the cruise control above about 105.


108 was the Chryslers but it's been a minute since I tried that theory.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> 108 was the Chryslers but it's been a minute since I tried that theory.


LOL! A funny bit of trivia to know. I also haven't tried it since I was in my 20s.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If I may ask. Why do you want to go faster? I hope it's because of a track not street.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## jacobw1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will try the 4th gear tonight. I emailed Trifecta and they told me originally the tune would disengage the limiter, this was not the case. I then sent a follow up email and they sent a re-tune without it. **NOTE** The WOT rep mentioned it is not safe to go above the recommended speed limiter as the stock tires are not made for greater speeds than that. Keep that in mind if you are going to choose to disengage the limiter. Stay safe fellow Cruzers!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jacobw1212 said:


> I will try the 4th gear tonight. I emailed Trifecta and they told me originally the tune would disengage the limiter, this was not the case. I then sent a follow up email and they sent a re-tune without it. **NOTE** The WOT rep mentioned it is not safe to go above the recommended speed limiter as the stock tires are not made for greater speeds than that. Keep that in mind if you are going to choose to disengage the limiter. Stay safe fellow Cruzers!


I kinda remember there was a thread where you had to tell them you weren't running the factory tires. 70 MPH with the LRR on my car flickers the stabiltrac lights on gentle dry freeway bends.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Huh, what kind of speeds You have. I've never drove my Cruze above 120-130 km/h. That is my speed limit, built into my head. And the maksimum allowed speed in our motorways is just that 120 km/h. My normal speed is about 80 km/h. I do not understand into where people are in a such hurry nowadays. Well, perhaps I was young also once but from that it is so long time that I can't be sure anymore.......


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Huh, what kind of speeds You have. I've never drove my Cruze above 120-130 km/h. That is my speed limit, built into my head. And the maksimum allowed speed in our motorways is just that 120 km/h. My normal speed is about 80 km/h. I do not understand into where people are in a such hurry nowadays. Well, perhaps I was young also once but from that it is so long time that I can't be sure anymore.......


If the car is quick enough maybe the dragstrip but you may run right past the ambulance at the end.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

True, and a good thing to remember.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

88 Supra Turbo has a speed limiter in it set at 169 miles per hour. Toyota claims its unsafe to drive it any faster than this due to the aerodynamics. Vss feeds the PCM with speed data that in turn limits the dwell time on the fuel injectors. But in my neck of the woods, 55 means 55.

To the best of my knowledge, Cruze 1.4 L turbo does not have this, just runs out of power at around 110 mph. But still fast enough to get your driver's license pulled for over a year. And when you do get it back, your insurance rates would exceed the national debt.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I drove rental cars daily for many years, and I learned that all GM cars have a limit around 112 MPH. You also cannot set the cruise control above about 105.


Yep, my Sunfire couldn't be set to above 105 but I could hold the pedal good for about 110.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

scriz said:


> Yep, my Sunfire couldn't be set to above 105 but I could hold the pedal good for about 110.


Ha, is big brother watching?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, did admit to logging in over 12,000 miles on this board before I was old enough to get a driver's license, but feel since was several centuries ago, the statue of limitations is well gone.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Good thing my diesel doesn't have one, I wont say by how much lol


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

My car tops out at 220 kph


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

if you have to ask how to take a speed limiter off, you do not possess the skills/knowledge yet to drive above that speed.


----------



## tyrn (Dec 6, 2014)

That's about dumb...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

kmph is a new unit of measurement for me, must not be keeping up with the times.

Would this be kilo miles per hour? 180kmph could be written as 180,000 mile per hour.


----------



## Dude (Feb 14, 2016)

danhr said:


> Before you start the car, and the key is in "ACC" mode, hold down traction control button and then press the gas pedal 3 times very quickly, honk the horn, and then release the traction control button. You should hear an audible beep if you did it right. It is kind of hard at first, because you have to press the gas pedal so fast, so if you don't hear the beep, just start over and try again. then release the traction control button and it will be off!





stamas said:


> thats for the 2011-2012 models if you have a 2013-2014 you have to make sure the radio is tuned to 220 frequency. hope this helped


Why does this sound so silly to me?

Can someone confirm if this is true?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Lowest speed I can set my cruise to is 24 miles per hour, but in many areas in town have speed limits of 10, 15, or 20 miles per hour. 10 is on a long road through our wild life area, not very easy to hold even the Cruze at 10 mph. But okay to ride my bicycle at 30 mph.

If they lower the speed limits anymore, we will be driving backwards.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting thread - I do have some comments/questions.



iKermit said:


> If I may ask. Why do you want to go faster? I hope it's because of a track not street.
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Agreed.



dhpnet said:


> I drove rental cars daily for many years, and I learned that all GM cars have a limit around 112 MPH. You also cannot set the cruise control above about 105.


This one makes a lot of sense to me. When most people turn on their cruise control they stop paying attention. At these speeds you must pay attention and watch a much longer and slightly wider area in front of your car to avoid problems.



Merc6 said:


> I kinda remember there was a thread where you had to tell them you weren't running the factory tires. 70 MPH with the LRR on my car flickers the stabiltrac lights on gentle dry freeway bends.


OK - my ECO MT came with V rated tires (149 MPH) and I've had it at 98 MPH on the OEM tires before I realized just how fact this car really wants to go. The car was stable through bends on I-25. I frequently hit 79-80 MPH (speed limit is 75) with no tire issues or complaint. Now I have had tires complain on rough roads but not on smooth ones.



Bullet said:


> Huh, what kind of speeds You have. I've never drove my Cruze above 120-130 km/h. That is my speed limit, built into my head. And the maksimum allowed speed in our motorways is just that 120 km/h. My normal speed is about 80 km/h. I do not understand into where people are in a such hurry nowadays. Well, perhaps I was young also once but from that it is so long time that I can't be sure anymore.......


Speed limits in the western US are 75 to 85 MPH, depending on the state and highway. This translates to 120 to 137 Kph. Most drivers tend to drive about 4 MPH above these limits giving effective traffic speeds of 80 to 90 MPH (129 to 145 Kph). Your profile says you're in Finland so I can understand the confusion about why we want to go faster. According to Google Maps, Helsinki to Utsjoki is 785 miles and takes over 15 hours due to the speed limits. El Paso to Wascom, TX is 805 miles and takes 11 hours. Higher speeds have their place and are useful in the US. It's 2,000 miles from Denver to Boston and 3,100 miles from San Francisco to Boston and the difference between 55 (88 Kph) and 75 MPH can literally allow this trip to take 4 days instead of 5. The US's Dwight D. Eisenhower National Transportation System (interstate highways) is designed with a minimum of 70 MPH in mind unless terrain and traffic dictates otherwise.



stamas said:


> My car tops out at 220kph


136 MPH. This is what Road & Track measured the 2011 ECO MT's top speed at. They tested on a closed circuit and found that 4th gear provided the highest speed and that it was aerodynamic drag that prevented the car from going faster. This road test by Road & Track is also why GM switched from H rated to V rated tires on the Cruze ECO MT - it's not legal for a car manufacturer to sell a car in the US that can be driven faster than the speed rating on the OEM tires.



danhr said:


> if you have to ask how to take a speed limiter off, you do not possess the skills/knowledge yet to drive above that speed.


Really!!! Being a good mechanic (software developer these days) is not the same set of skills needed for safe high speed driving. I don't know of a single US Air Force or US Navy aircraft crew chief who would let their pilot near the engine of their F15 or F18 fighter, nor would the pilot expect their crew chief to know how to fly the aircraft. While I suspect many professional race car drivers are competent with a wrench, they are not the people who actually work on and prepare their car for a race.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

Even if you fall for the first part of it, you should really catch on once it gets to the model year post. 220 isn't a possible radio frequency.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I believe the factory tire speed rating had a lot to do with the vehicles limited speeds. The Eco manual is the "fastest" version of the Cruze due to it's weight saving measures, taller gearing, and low rolling resistance V rated tires (Good for 149MPH) is able to reach 132 MPH limited by aerodynamic drag. My 1LT with the standard S rated tires (Good for 112MPH) is electronically limited to 112MPH. And I think the automatic transmission LTZ is good for 124 MPH. But as the others have stated, It's really not necessary to do more than 70-90 MPH and the Cruze is certainly capable of doing that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I believe the factory tire speed rating had a lot to do with the vehicles limited speeds. The Eco manual is the "fastest" version of the Cruze due to it's weight saving measures, taller gearing, and low rolling resistance V rated tires (Good for 149MPH) is able to reach 132 MPH limited by aerodynamic drag. My 1LT with the standard S rated tires (Good for 112MPH) is electronically limited to 112MPH. And I think the automatic transmission LTZ is good for 124 MPH. But as the others have stated, It's really not necessary to do more than 70-90 MPH and the Cruze is certainly capable of doing that.


Correct.


For the theme of the thread, there has been a breakthrough on the speed limitation.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

EcoTec kicked in yo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max H (Feb 17, 2021)

jacobw1212 said:


> This did not work on my 2012 1.4T auto Cruze. I tried it numerous times. Is there anyone else who was having trouble with this. Mine is topping out at 112mph.


Wait yours can go 112?? Lmao


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

My 2011 had this warning...


----------

